# miscellaneous profiles??



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

underprofile i dont see anything for west african or miscellaneous fish.. am i missing it?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You sir, need to learn how to use the profile section.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/?region=O
go to sub group, it lists asian, madagascar, victorian and other


----------

